# ipod touch generation 5



## MacBookIsaPro62 (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
Dans les actualités iPod, MacG montre une image disant qu'il y aurait un iPod touch qui sortirait avec la 3G . Car en faite je prévois de m'acheter un iPod touch 4g dans pas longtemps, alors j'hésite à acheter l'iPod touch 4g maintenant ou attendre la sortir de l'iPod touch generation 5 . Qui aurait plus d'infos sur le generation 5 ( avec la 3G ) ??? merci


----------



## Larme (15 Juillet 2011)

Personne n'a d'infos sur le prochain iPod Touch...
On peut juste espérer qu'il sorte comme d'habitude en septembre...
Note qu'une fois sorti, qu'il soit avec ou sans 3G, et qu'il ne te plaise pas forcément, il y aura sûrement sur le refurb la génération 4...


----------



## Pharrel (12 Août 2011)

Peu de chance qu'il sorte en septembre : il risquerait de voler la vedette au nouvel iphone!
M'enfin on sera vite fixer ...


----------

